

Writing an S-Expression parser in Ruby - aarongough
http://thingsaaronmade.com/blog/writing-an-s-expression-parser-in-ruby.html

======
aarongough
There's an interesting conversation going on about this article over at
RubyFlow:

<http://rubyflow.com/items/4657>

